
EBay posts first-ever quarterly sales drop - soundsop
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/01/ebay-earnings-f.html
======
quoderat
Ebay is going to be the perfect illustration of what happens when suit values
take over a company.

Years ago, I used Ebay all the time. Now I won't go near it. It's beset by
fraud, lack of care or concern for its customers, it no longer allows small
players to stand on equal footing with large ones, and in disputes usually
sides with the wrong party.

Ebay will meet Circuit City's fate within a decade, and more likely in five
years.

